# Another reason to avoid Wal-mart



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

https://www.wfmynews2.com/article/n...store/83-95b55c56-6a44-4112-af8b-2469927eccae

Wal-mart is installing one way security gates at the entrances. You will now have to exit through the one open register that has 20 people with overflowing carts in line, even if you didn't purchase anything.

I know, I complain about the store often and rarely shop there. However my doctor has told me I need to walk more. He suggested walking at Lowes but I have a store card and many home improvement projects I want to accomplish. Walking at Lowes is expensive. I rarely buy anything other than a can of pop after I finish my laps of the store so walking at Wal-mart is a cheaper option. I guess I'll have to find another store to do my walking in.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Or


Danaus29 said:


> https://www.wfmynews2.com/article/n...store/83-95b55c56-6a44-4112-af8b-2469927eccae
> 
> Wal-mart is installing one way security gates at the entrances. You will now have to exit through the one open register that has 20 people with overflowing carts in line, even if you didn't purchase anything.
> 
> I know, I complain about the store often and rarely shop there. However my doctor has told me I need to walk more. He suggested walking at Lowes but I have a store card and many home improvement projects I want to accomplish. Walking at Lowes is expensive. I rarely buy anything other than a can of pop after I finish my laps of the store so walking at Wal-mart is a cheaper option. I guess I'll have to find another store to do my walking in.


.... Just find a good pub the right distance from home... Walk to it, have an uber drive you home after you've wet yer whistle.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The article states it is being done to deter theft. I don't think they have ever seen OJ go thru the airport to get his rental car.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Many here walk in the malls, the best mall near here for that is the nearly closed Cortland one in Burton Michigan.

It is so empty you do not have to dodge shoppers when walking and if you wish (I could) take a nap even it is so silent there.

Could walk in our area lowes store and there is no temptation all. it is totally empty and door locked.

Have to drive nearly a hour to the nearest Lowes.

 Al

 Al


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> https://www.wfmynews2.com/article/n...store/83-95b55c56-6a44-4112-af8b-2469927eccae
> 
> Wal-mart is installing one way security gates at the entrances. You will now have to exit through the one open register that has 20 people with overflowing carts in line, even if you didn't purchase anything.
> 
> I know, I complain about the store often and rarely shop there. However my doctor has told me I need to walk more. He suggested walking at Lowes but I have a store card and many home improvement projects I want to accomplish. Walking at Lowes is expensive. I rarely buy anything other than a can of pop after I finish my laps of the store so walking at Wal-mart is a cheaper option. I guess I'll have to find another store to do my walking in.


You don't have a place to walk outside? Outside walking is much better for your health....
I don't care for Walmart either and I agree that is another GOOD reason not to go there


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Our area Walmarts had people at the entrances checking receipts with a scanner device, didn't go over so well I guess, I don't see them doing that any more.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

If there’s only one cashier open shouldn’t be hard to exit through it closed to check out.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> https://www.wfmynews2.com/article/n...store/83-95b55c56-6a44-4112-af8b-2469927eccae
> 
> Wal-mart is installing one way security gates at the entrances. You will now have to exit through the one open register that has 20 people with overflowing carts in line, even if you didn't purchase anything.
> 
> I know, I complain about the store often and rarely shop there. However my doctor has told me I need to walk more. He suggested walking at Lowes but I have a store card and many home improvement projects I want to accomplish. Walking at Lowes is expensive. I rarely buy anything other than a can of pop after I finish my laps of the store so walking at Wal-mart is a cheaper option. I guess I'll have to find another store to do my walking in.



Home Depot welcomes walkers 
Many around here just walk the malls.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

doozie said:


> Our area Walmarts had people at the entrances checking receipts with a scanner device, didn't go over so well I guess, I don't see them doing that any more.


I was just in a Walmart to get some socks and a necktie for one of our boys. I got to the checkout and realized I left my wallet in the car. Told the clerk who said "No problem. I'll scan everything and have the ticket suspended. When you come back in we can finalize the sale."
I run out to the truck, grab my wallet and hustle back in. The clerk has left her station and no one is there. I stand there looking around like a doofus for a moment and I spot the "suspended ticket" next to the register. The only employee I see in the area is the kid scanning receipts at the door. So I grab the ticket and head his way. He stops an old lady with a cart stuffed to overflowing and asks to see her reciept. 
Is he really going to find the can of pork and beans she buried at the bottom without paying for it?
Anyway, I stand there with ticket in hand waiting patiently. He looks up at me and says "Oh, you can go ahead. I don't need to see your receipt." SMH.

Yes, I did go back and pay for the items....


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

doozie said:


> Our area Walmarts had people at the entrances checking receipts with a scanner device, didn't go over so well I guess, I don't see them doing that any more.


They see me go through checkout and pay, then they ask to see my receipt. I always want to ask "You just saw me go through checkout. Why are you asking to see the receipt you just saw me get?"

I've learned if I keep the receipt in my hand so they can see it, they don't stop me. If I put it in a bag, then they stop me and I have to search through the bags trying to find which one I put it in.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Danaus29 said:


> Wal-mart is installing one way security gates at the entrances. You will now have to exit through the one open register that has 20 people with overflowing carts in line, even if you didn't purchase anything.


Walk around the outside of the building!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The sidewalks and fire lanes are usually blocked with Escalades and BMWs.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

There are two Walmart stores in our area, one is OK, and the other not so OK. We go to one that is OK. We've had more problems at Central Tractor than Walmart.

I think it's odd when people won't go to any Walmart because they had a problem at one Walmart. That's just weird, and would be for any store.

I wouldn't like, and I don't think I'd shop, at any store that the OP detailed in the first post.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I imagine stores with higher shoplifting rates have a policy to check receipts. Sam's always checked receipts when I shopped there.

My preference is to walk out my driveway and walk on the road I live on.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Our has already done this,it is annoying.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

sounds like a problem if there should be a fire and people need to get out fast....


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

After the recent Elpaso, Walmart shooting, https://nypost.com/tag/el-paso-walmart-shooting/ our local Walmart posted the biggest male employees they had at each door, and tried to look intimidating. It does seem like the door people are profiling when I got stopped 3 times in a row.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> The article states it is being done to deter theft. I don't think they have ever seen OJ go thru the airport to get his rental car.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> ...


Hahaha...did not know that commercial...can you imagine what they do to you when you start sprinting down an aile towards exit? hahahaha


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

That was during a different era.
Disregarding the obvious irony of the character in the commercial...anyone running thru an airport with a briefcase now should expect an ankle tackle and a taze.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

The Walmart check-out practices say more about the clientele than about the company. 

Even in the tiny town where we get out mail the newspaper regularly reports police action at Walmart. Sometimes arrests, sometimes just "criminal trespass" warnings---in effect "Don't come back". 

Son was once in loss prevention at a big retailer. His stories of the wives of prominent people caught stealing were amazing, as were the stories of fleet-footed high school girls who got away.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I buy almost everything not fresh produce/fresh meat related online. You have to walk two miles just to get to canning jars in the local Walmart, and then two miles back uphill in the snow to get to the checkouts. Much nicer for UPS to put a box by my garage door.

On the occasions I go to Sam's Club, I know I'll get my cart looked at on the way out (which is silly, I just walked 50 feet from the checkout stand), but that was the way it was from the very opening of the store 25 years ago so I don't mind it. In general, I go to Walmart maybe twice a year, Sam's Club maybe four times, so if Walmart starts to treat me like a thief, it's no problem to go somewhere else if I need to go to a brick and mortar store.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MoonRiver said:


> They see me go through checkout and pay, then they ask to see my receipt. I always want to ask "You just saw me go through checkout. Why are you asking to see the receipt you just saw me get?"
> 
> I've learned if I keep the receipt in my hand so they can see it, they don't stop me. If I put it in a bag, then they stop me and I have to search through the bags trying to find which one I put it in.


 I always give them a pleasant “no thank you “and keep going.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> I was just in a Walmart to get some socks and a necktie for one of our boys. I got to the checkout and realized I left my wallet in the car. Told the clerk who said "No problem. I'll scan everything and have the ticket suspended. When you come back in we can finalize the sale."
> I run out to the truck, grab my wallet and hustle back in. The clerk has left her station and no one is there. I stand there looking around like a doofus for a moment and I spot the "suspended ticket" next to the register. The only employee I see in the area is the kid scanning receipts at the door. So I grab the ticket and head his way. He stops an old lady with a cart stuffed to overflowing and asks to see her reciept.
> Is he really going to find the can of pork and beans she buried at the bottom without paying for it?
> Anyway, I stand there with ticket in hand waiting patiently. He looks up at me and says "Oh, you can go ahead. I don't need to see your receipt." SMH.
> ...


It's really not the can of pork and beans buried in a bag that's the big issue. It's the person who pays for a loaf or bread or a couple items, goes back into the store with the receipt and for a couple items, walks through the store and gathers up clothing, expensive gift items or an entire cart full of groceries as they walk through the door, holding their receipt for the small item.

I was in the store last Christmas when a woman bought a couple bags of chips and was stopped leaving with $3,000.00 in merchandise.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Walmart is just about the only logical place due to location, and pricewise for us to shop for everyday items.


Jennifer L. said:


> I buy almost everything not fresh produce/fresh meat related online. You have to walk two miles just to get to canning jars in the local Walmart, and then two miles back uphill in the snow to get to the checkouts. Much nicer for UPS to put a box by my garage door.
> 
> On the occasions I go to Sam's Club, I know I'll get my cart looked at on the way out (which is silly, I just walked 50 feet from the checkout stand), but that was the way it was from the very opening of the store 25 years ago so I don't mind it. In general, I go to Walmart maybe twice a year, Sam's Club maybe four times, so if Walmart starts to treat me like a thief, it's no problem to go somewhere else if I need to go to a brick and mortar store.


That "treat me like a thief" is how I felt when I was first stopped, and I told them so, LOL.
Felt sorry for the employee that had to hear my little rant.....they claimed I was stopped for the bag of potatoes in my full cart of groceries that I had left unbagged, just as I always do.
Got a giggle when the person behind me was stopped for a single goldfish in a clear bag.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> https://www.wfmynews2.com/article/n...store/83-95b55c56-6a44-4112-af8b-2469927eccae
> 
> Wal-mart is installing one way security gates at the entrances. You will now have to exit through the one open register that has 20 people with overflowing carts in line, even if you didn't purchase anything.
> 
> I know, I complain about the store often and rarely shop there. However my doctor has told me I need to walk more. He suggested walking at Lowes but I have a store card and many home improvement projects I want to accomplish. Walking at Lowes is expensive. I rarely buy anything other than a can of pop after I finish my laps of the store so walking at Wal-mart is a cheaper option. I guess I'll have to find another store to do my walking in.


I HEAR YOU!
I can't walk past a tool section without $100-$300 jumping out of my pocket EVERY TIME!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I remember being in one of their stores and an announcement came over the speaker "Security monitor section A" and I would look to see what section I was in.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

No gates and nobody checking receipts at the one nearest to me.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I wonder if the fact that there is not quick exit other than through a cash line would be a fire hazard? If they are checking people going in they could simply have a similar exit set up.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I’ve never felt like most large Department store type buildings Had nearly enough exits


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

We are at Walmart at least once every two weeks, sometimes every week when we go to town. My wife thinks she gets better deals there on paper products, cleaning supplies, cat litter etc... The greeters rarely ask to see our receipt when we exit.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Ours put those gates in....I went through one and set the alarm off. The "door crew", which consists of 3 folks who couldn't put a light bulb in, immediately surrounded me as if I was trying to kill someone. 

I immediately pulled out my "bag of crazy" my Dad taught me...acted like a complete nutcase. They all walked off and left me as I dry humped the turn style...haven't had any problems since...

Yes, I'm a problem customer...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

crehberg said:


> Ours put those gates in....I went through one and set the alarm off. The "door crew", which consists of 3 folks who couldn't put a light bulb in, immediately surrounded me as if I was trying to kill someone.
> 
> I immediately pulled out my "bag of crazy" my Dad taught me...acted like a complete nutcase. They all walked off and left me as I dry humped the turn style...haven't had any problems since...
> 
> Yes, I'm a problem customer...


I could have drowned! I snorted water up my nose and spewed more all over the desk. LOL


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

po boy said:


> I remember being in one of their stores and an announcement came over the speaker "Security monitor section A" and I would look to see what section I was in.



My wife used to work at a Zellers up here. A lot of those security announcements are bogus, justto give the impression there is more security than there is. Of course that was the 1980's, things probably changed


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> The sidewalks and fire lanes are usually blocked with Escalades and BMWs.


and caddy lacks too!!! all with handicap placards riding the electric cart.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

keenataz said:


> My wife used to work at a Zellers up here. A lot of those security announcements are bogus, justto give the impression there is more security than there is. Of course that was the 1980's, things probably changed


I thought they were pre recorded and just played them randomly.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Someone should write a book titled, "America Imagined Without Walmart"


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

After I retired, my wife insisted that I accompany her on her trips to Walmart. Unfortunately, like most men, I found shopping boring and preferred to get in and get out. Equally unfortunate, my wife is like most women – she loves to browse.

Yesterday my dear wife received the following letter from the local Walmart.

Dear Mrs. Woolf,

Over the past six months, your husband has caused quite a commotion in our store. We cannot tolerate this behavior and have been forced to ban both of you from the store. Our complaints against your husband, Mr. Woolf, are listed below and are “documented by our video surveillance cameras”:

1. June 15: He took 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in other people’s carts when they weren’t looking.

2. July 2: Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5-minute intervals.

3. July 7: He made a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the women’s restroom.

4. July 19: Walked up to an employee and told her in an official voice, ‘Code 3 in Housewares. Get on it right away’. This caused the employee to leave her assigned station and receive a reprimand from her Supervisor that in turn resulted in management getting involved causing management to lose time and costing the company money.

5. August 4: Went to the Service Desk and tried to reserve a bag of chips.

6. August 14: Moved a ‘CAUTION – WET FLOOR’ sign to a carpeted area.

7. August 15: Set up a tent in the camping department and told the children shoppers they could come in if they would bring pillows and blankets from the bedding department – to which twenty children obliged.

8. August 23: When a clerk asked if they could help him he began crying and screamed, ‘Why can’t you people just leave me alone?’ Emergency Medics were called.

9. September 4: Looked right into the security camera and used it as a mirror while he picked his nose.

10. September 10: While handling guns in the Sports department, he asked the clerk where the antidepressants were.

11. October 3: Darted around the Store suspiciously while loudly humming the ‘ Mission Impossible’ theme.

12. October 6: In the auto department, he practiced his ‘Madonna look’ by using different sizes of funnels.

13. October 18: Hid in a clothing rack and when people browsed through, yelled ‘PICK ME! PICK ME!’

14. October 22: When an announcement came over the loud speaker, he assumed the fetal position and screamed ‘OH NO! IT’S THOSE VOICES AGAIN!

15. Took a box of condoms to the checkout clerk and asked where the fitting room was.

And last, but not least:

16. October 23: Went into a fitting room, shut the door, waited awhile, and then yelled very loudly, ‘Hey! There’s no toilet paper in here.’ One of the Staff passed out.

I wonder if I’ll have to go along on many more shopping trips?

http://staceygustafson.com/walmart-shopper-banned-husband-causes-mischief/


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

crehberg said:


> Ours put those gates in....I went through one and set the alarm off. The "door crew", which consists of 3 folks who couldn't put a light bulb in, immediately surrounded me as if I was trying to kill someone.
> 
> I immediately pulled out my "bag of crazy" my Dad taught me...acted like a complete nutcase. They all walked off and left me as I dry humped the turn style...haven't had any problems since...
> 
> Yes, I'm a problem customer...


Red flag law will apply to you Mister!
Expect a knock knock!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

That's ok, I don't need another reason not to go into Walmart. And I have cut up my Sam's card. I don't trade with my enemies.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I try to keep my receipt in my hand cause if I put it in my bag i'll never find it. they usually just wave me through anyway. likely because they see me so much.

i'm heading there tomorrow with a long list of preps for the winter. I'd be paying way too much in the regular stores for the same thing. sales started today. I know I'm saving 8 dollars on my tp and i'll likely get 10 of those. ~Georgia


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I wouldn't trade with my enemies if everything was free.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Since the plastic bag ban, Walmart checks every single person's receipt and cart here. They've started doing something with the scanner too that I can't quite figure out - they'll check your receipt and then scan a few items with the hand held scanner, look at it and send you on your way. 

When I used to work there, the hand held scanners would tell you how many of that item you still have in stock when you scanned something (along with other info), but I can't figure out what scanning random things on the way out tells them. 

Anyway, pain in the rear. I've been going to Walmart less and less, but more because ours have started locking up so many things that it's impossible to get what you want and get out in a timely manner.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

If Walmart is the only place that has that red dragon your wife has always wanted, then by gawd you hitch a ride and go get it for her!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Many here walk in the malls, the best mall near here for that is the nearly closed Cortland one in Burton Michigan.
> 
> It is so empty you do not have to dodge shoppers when walking and if you wish (I could) take a nap even it is so silent there.
> 
> ...



Closest open mall is about an hour away and contains not only Cheryl's Cookies but a place that sells seasoned almonds and another that sells brownies. They also have a pretty great smelling Japanese lunch place. And it's across the street from Wal-mart.



wdcutrsdaughter said:


> You don't have a place to walk outside? Outside walking is much better for your health....
> I don't care for Walmart either and I agree that is another GOOD reason not to go there


No place to walk outside in winter, they rarely plow the road and snow gets packed into an icy slick slalom course within a few days. Our road isn't a very safe place in good weather either, dead end with a 25 mph speed limit which few drivers obey and even fewer stay on their own side of the road. I was almost hit by a woman who lives at the end of the road driving on the wrong side of the road, on purpose I believe. She has driven into a yard trying to hit a teen boy in that yard. 

The backyard is a north facing slope and impossible to climb when sopping wet or icy slick. It's a rough climb in good weather, a couple trips (about 400 feet) wears me out more than walking the Wal-mart circuit twice.

There are paved paths at one of the local parks and the YMCA complex but those don't get plowed in winter either.

I still have a lot of trouble walking with just the cane. Holding onto a shopping cart makes the rounds much easier and helps me concentrate on my new walking style. This third time of learning how to walk has been the most difficult of all.


Most of the time the Wal-mart receipt checkers don't ask to see my receipt. If I buy something I have the receipt in hand as I walk toward the door. They always ask for the receipt at Sam's and Meijer has been asking to see receipts more often too. Yes, Wal-mart and other store theft in general has been on the rise. That's what happens when you let thieves walk out the door with anything they can carry. They just get bolder and take more expensive items. Several tvs have walked out the door by the same people in the same day at one Wal-mart here. The ones where theft is the worst have a security company patrolling the parking lot.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

GTX63 said:


> Red flag law will apply to you Mister!
> Expect a knock knock!


David Lee Murphy put it best...

"Well I might be a little bit loco,
But it keeps me from losing my mind,
Oh and half insane
That's ok babe
A little bit crazy is alright..."


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Someone should write a book titled, "America Imagined Without Walmart"


I think that's "Huckleberry Finn".


----------



## katie deladie goatherder (Apr 23, 2018)

I guess I have few needs, and none of the typical female desire to browse. Avoid walmart like it has the plague. I would rather spend my time & money with my local businesses.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> Closest open mall is about an hour away and contains not only Cheryl's Cookies but a place that sells seasoned almonds and another that sells brownies. They also have a pretty great smelling Japanese lunch place. And it's across the street from Wal-mart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness I am ashamed of myself for suggesting outside and not even considering that you or others might be walking with a cane or walker. I apologize.
I admire your drive to keep moving despite your setbacks.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> They see me go through checkout and pay, then they ask to see my receipt. I always want to ask "You just saw me go through checkout. Why are you asking to see the receipt you just saw me get?"
> 
> I've learned if I keep the receipt in my hand so they can see it, they don't stop me. If I put it in a bag, then they stop me and I have to search through the bags trying to find which one I put it in.


Why? Just keep walking. They can't stop you.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

TraderBob said:


> Why? Just keep walking. They can't stop you.


Because I'm not cruel to grandmothers!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Mish said:


> I can't figure out what scanning random things on the way out tells them.


It would tell them if the item matches the product and numbers on the receipt.
It might also alert them if the tags have been switched.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Our Walmart has installed about 25 self-checkout registers. We still have 2 registers with employees checking folks out.

We have new personnel gates just inside the store, but they stay open all the time.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I usually don't do self check. I don't work there, let them do it. One WM has mostly self check. I quit going to that one. The other one a bit closer has more cashiers but higher prices on the same items. Seldom shop there.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

No one shops at Walmart any more.

In 2019, the company generated global net sales of approximately 514.4 billion U.S. dollars. 

In 2018, Walmart saw about 275 million customer visits per week. 

Walmart has almost 12,000 stores​


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The debate coach insists that, obviously many people still shop at Walmart. 

Many people I know are buying dog food and other items at Wal Mart online and getting them delivered.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It would tell them if the item matches the product and numbers on the receipt.
> It might also alert them if the tags have been switched.


I'd agree except they glance at the receipt then scan like a random 2-3 items, look at the scanner and hand me my receipt back (without looking at the receipt or cart again, or matching receipt/items against whatever the scanner says). If they scanned the receipt before scanning an item, maybe, but they're not.

I have a feeling it's just for show, or they're being made to scan the items to prove to management that they're actually looking at people's carts/receipts and not just jaw jacking. Could be wrong but I can't see what else they'd be doing unless they're hiring people with photographic memories to work the exits


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The debate coach insists that, obviously many people still shop at Walmart.
> 
> Many people I know are buying dog food and other items at Wal Mart online and getting them delivered.


I recently bought a tire for the truck and it was delivered to the closest Walmart. The people at the pick up place seemed nonplussed. They found it and I rolled it out of the store. 

Walmart had the cheapest price.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

po boy said:


> I imagine stores with higher shoplifting rates have a policy to check receipts. Sam's always checked receipts when I shopped there.
> 
> My preference is to walk out my driveway and walk on the road I live on.


The Sam's we occasionally go to has a couple people supposedly checking receipts but there is no way they can glance at a receipt, look at your cart loaded with stuff for less than 2 seconds, and tell if everything in the cart is on the receipt.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Fortunately I don't need another reason to avoid Walmart.
I've been desperate enough to go in for 1 item every few years and I usually regret doing THAT.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Do most of my shopping online, a lot with Walmart. Do some shopping at the closest one, not much in the way of shopping out here.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The display of receipt checkers is simply to deter blatant shoplifters. Mind game.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

why pay more ? I shop wally's .
those who don't will never be missed, wally ain't going broke from your boycott .


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah! nobody shops at wm anymore. that's why there is not a day it isn't packed to the gills around here. if you don't like a crowd you have to be there by 7am ~Georgia


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> Do most of my shopping online, a lot with Walmart. Do some shopping at the closest one, not much in the way of shopping out here.


I am guessing we have more options here than you, but Walmart has few real competitors here.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The display of receipt checkers is simply to deter blatant shoplifters. Mind game.


I suspect they are on the look out for someone acting nervous. If they sense that, they will scrutinize much harder.


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

It may* keep collusion between check-out staff and thieves down - three flatscreen teevees and a cart full of junk w/ receipt for junk only...


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Of course Walmart won't miss a few customers, they are rich and will continue to make money.
But I don't pay more somewhere else either.
I turned my wife onto Aldi's years ago, we get better quality and better prices on food and as far as anything else, I can still find the things I need elsewhere at the same price or cheaper, like Goodwill or second hand stores.
It may be only a symbolic "boycott" but when a retailer that large drops its "made in the U.S.A." policy, it can have serious consequences to American manufacturing - and it did.
The patriarch Sam Walton, is dead now so they can do what they want, but I think he'd agree with me.
The one in town has huge crowds everyday, and that's ok. They don't need me and I don't need them.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

You know what, I'm going to come back in here and admit I was wrong.

100%.

I was talking to a good friend this evening who brought up a point I hadn't really considered.

He asked me if I pumped my own gas?

Yep.

Did I drive to my doctor's appointment last week?

Yep.

Did I use a tractor to plant my garden?

Yep.

Well, he reminded me those are all things that have changed in the past 100 years. Used to have an attendant pump gas. Used to have a traveling doctor. Used to hire a neighborhood kid to plow the garden.

This 70 year old man told me I needed to quit being such a butt.

And you know what...he's right. I can bag my own groceries...I just don't like change. But change is inevitable. So I guess I ought to be more understanding.

(And yes, I did apologize to the employees I acted crazy in front of the other day when I went back in the store today. They all just laughed and said that was actually the most normal thing they'd dealt with all day!)


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

crehberg said:


> You know what, I'm going to come back in here and admit I was wrong.
> 
> 100%.
> 
> ...


I had to tom back and find out what you were talking about.
It was funny to read though. 


crehberg said:


> Ours put those gates in....I went through one and set the alarm off. The "door crew", which consists of 3 folks who couldn't put a light bulb in, immediately surrounded me as if I was trying to kill someone.
> 
> I immediately pulled out my "bag of crazy" my Dad taught me...acted like a complete nutcase. They all walked off and left me as I dry humped the turn style...haven't had any problems since...
> 
> Yes, I'm a problem customer...




I don't hold a grudge on anyone that shops there, I just don't like the corporation.
I'm sure there are good reasons - limited time and budget, only store close and no car, maybe disabled and use the pickup service.
God Bless'em and I wish them well, but it ain't for me.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

in my case it is certainly none of the above


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't obsess too much about "Made in China" I can remember "Occupied Japan", "Made in Japan", and "Made in Taiwan", and "Made in Hong Kong", and now ….where the heck is Bangladesh????

I've had cheap Zippo knockoffs, single needle broadcloth shirts, nineteen dollar, 100 piece socket wrenches, garlic powder, at K-Mart since 1960.....Sam Walton just built a store larger than anybody else so Americans could rush headlong to the "cheap" and all fit inside.

geo


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

geo in mi said:


> I don't obsess too much about "Made in China" I can remember "Occupied Japan", "Made in Japan", and "Made in Taiwan", and "Made in Hong Kong", and now ….where the heck is Bangladesh????
> 
> I've had cheap Zippo knockoffs, single needle broadcloth shirts, nineteen dollar, 100 piece socket wrenches, garlic powder, at K-Mart since 1960.
> 
> ...




Not exactly.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Walton


> *First Walmart[edit]*
> Main article: History of Walmart
> The first true Walmart opened on July 2, 1962, in Rogers, Arkansas.[22] Called the Wal-Mart Discount City store, it was located at 719 West Walnut Street. He launched a determined effort to market American-made products. Included in the effort was a willingness to find American manufacturers who could supply merchandise for the entire Walmart chain at a price low enough to meet the foreign competition.[23]


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

farmrbrown said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Walton


Yes, exactly.... (gotcha) (  )

Also from Wikipedia:
"Under the leadership of executive Harry Cunningham, S.S. Kresge Company opened the *first Kmart*-named store on March 1, 1962, in Garden City, Michigan, just four months before the *first* Walmart opened."

I guessed at the actual time I made the first visit to the new KMart store in Anderson, Indiana --it was sometime after I graduated from High School. Must have been in '62 or '63.

geo​


----------



## Zoomyn (Apr 12, 2019)

In 2004 WalMart made a big deal about opening the first 'Urban' full line Wallyworld here in St Paul, Mn... At the time agreements had to be made with the City that they would not undercut local merchants prices - that they would not offer a full-line grocery was central to their getting approval.

I visited this store a couple days after they announced they were closing on Sept 22nd 2019. Don't be mistaken, this was a WalMart in name only by now - on average their office there was calling police six times a day 365 days a year, and that does not include customers or neighboring businesses. That day I actually heard a burka wearing women salesclerk be asked differences on two displayed products loudly scold a customer 'just take the item you want' and walk off.

All the kings horses and all the kings men could not put WalMart back together again.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

geo in mi said:


> Yes, exactly.... (gotcha) (  )
> 
> Also from Wikipedia:
> "Under
> ...


I have no idea what you mean by "gotcha".
My only point was that Sam Walton wasn't about selling out his country the way his kids are.
Apparently some people actually take pride in destroying American manufacturing.
I'm not one of them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Oh my goodness I am ashamed of myself for suggesting outside and not even considering that you or others might be walking with a cane or walker. I apologize.
> I admire your drive to keep moving despite your setbacks.


I would much prefer walking outside, it's quieter and there are better things to look at outside. It was a good suggestion, for most people. I hope to get back to long walks in the woods, someday.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You might find rail trails to be to your liking they are very flat and around here paved. 
I have noticed the guy on the local one That pushes a thing that looks kind of like the small shopping carts but it has a seat on it. 
I have thought before that it looks handy for use at Walmart because I could sit on it and take a break.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That's a seated walker or called something similar. Pop has one that even has hand brakes. 
There is a rail trail close by that runs through a couple close parks. The paved trail is beside the still in use train tracks. I often see bicycles and joggers on that path. There is a good sized parking area close to one section of the trail. Maybe I could get my daughter to go with me, not really up to doing that by myself.


----------

